# Trouble starting a 1990's cub cadet lawn tractor



## Kara Hall (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi. I have a cub cadet lawn tractor built in the 1990's (could be older, my folks bought it used in 1999) which will not start or move, even by pushing, and is in neutral. The clutch doesn't feel attached to anything. The battery has been checked and is good. Any ideas? This is my elderly parents. I'm trying to get it up and running for them. Thanks for any help. I was going to take it to a friend who has experience, but can't come to their home. Since i can't budge it, that's not possible. It's as if it has an emergency brake and it's on. I have personally done some minor maintenance work on it myself when trying to get it running a year ago. I had replaced the spark plugs, checked the fuses, etc. A lot has happened and I don't remember what else. I don't believe at that time o had attempt to push it, so didnt realize it didn't budge.  Thank you for you help in advance. Kara


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

snap a photo so we can get an idea what model it is. easier to help that way, not all mowers are created equal.


----------



## Kara Hall (Nov 2, 2017)

Here are pictures of my parent's mower. It's not worked in a couple years. I had trouble pulling information off the cab cadet site due to the age it had been working fine. No pne can remember exactly what happened which led to it's demise. 


willys55 said:


> snap a photo so we can get an idea what model it is. easier to help that way, not all mowers are created equal.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

not to burst your bubble, but no one can tell you what it is with that photo! Get me a picture of the front the side and the dash, and I will be able to help you......I can find any info you need, but I need your help too do so


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

only thing I can tell you with this photo, is that it has an 18 hp kohler engine


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

there is a good chance you have an 1863 or 1864, but I need photos, is there any markings on the side of the hood?


----------



## Kara Hall (Nov 2, 2017)

Kara Hall said:


> Here are pictures of my parent's mower. It's not worked in a couple years. I had trouble pulling information off the cab cadet site due to the age it had been working fine. No pne can remember exactly what happened which led to it's demise.


 it's a 1541


----------



## Kara Hall (Nov 2, 2017)

Kara Hall said:


> Here are pictures of my parent's mower. It's not worked in a couple years. I had trouble pulling information off the cab cadet site due to the age it had been working fine. No pne can remember exactly what happened which led to it's demise.


----------



## Kara Hall (Nov 2, 2017)

It is a model 1541 i am new on here and could figure out ehat i was doing. I'm sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Kara Hall (Nov 2, 2017)

I did the best i could adding pictures. I couldnt figure the site out. I put several pictures on here. they may not be in a perfect order for you. The model is 1541. Since I'm new on this site i have been a bit challeged. I have no bubble to bust. It's long since been done. I don't particularly enjoy being spoken to like a total idiot. Somehow i was able to suffer through nursing school which is extremely difficult. If I am too much trouble to help, I'll continue looking elsewhere, where I will be treated with some sort of intelligence. I personally try to treat others as I would like to be treated. Thanks for any assistance, Kara


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Was not treating you as an idiot. Just stating fact. Trying to help someone with their tractor, truck or car over the internet can be very challenging just like nursing school, it can be difficult and sometimes frustrating......if I didn't want to help, I never would have responded to your post, instead would have just read it and moved on......so please don't be so easily offended, nothing worth while happens over night......p.s. nice horse, I have four myself.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

the brakes are more than likely seized from sitting, there are two brake pads on both sides near the wheels in the back with a mechanical applied brake caliper, if you gentle tap on each brake pad with a small ball peen hammer around the mounting bolts that should free them up so you can roll it.

as far as not starting...
Does the motor turn over at a good speed when you turn the key to start, or does it just click?
or when you turn the key to start it, does it do nothing at all?


----------



## Kara Hall (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm sorry Russ. I was frustrated trying to add the pictures, then it took the wrong one. I couldn't figure out how to delete it. Anyway, i found out today it has a hydric transmission. I need to pull the rod out in the back o release the whatever. As for the turning over. The battery was fully functional last i worked on it. I had checked the fuse. Changed the spark plugs. It wasn't clicking or making any noise. Possibly the selenoid or starter or wiring. The wiring looks okay though.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

do you have a way to test that battery to see if it really is good, also I believe there is a safety start switch on that model. I will look through my books and see where it is.


p.s. no need to apologize, but accepted.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

there is no lever or rod to disengage the tractor to go into reverse, machine is equipped with automatic pressure release vavles that allow the machine to be moved, but with difficulty. Double check that the brake pedal is not all the way down, and double check that the PTO lever/button is off. will not start or make a sound if the pto is on and no one is sitting on the seat.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Does the engine turn over?
Have you remove the old gas and added gas additive help clean fuel line system,also check air cleaner make sure no critter built nest etc.,check gas cap for venting.

Maybe can WD40 heavy spraying on mechanical moving points might help loosen.


----------



## Rockenroller (Sep 25, 2014)

willys55 said:


> Was not treating you as an idiot. Just stating fact. Trying to help someone with their tractor, truck or car over the internet can be very challenging just like nursing school, it can be difficult and sometimes frustrating......if I didn't want to help, I never would have responded to your post, instead would have just read it and moved on......so please don't be so easily offended, nothing worth while happens over night......p.s. nice horse, I have four myself.


I applaud your patience Russ, I myself would have been less congenial. I have serious doubts as to weather you can direct this person. I would have referred her to a small engine repair shop where she could have the machine picked up, inspected, repairs estimated & serviced properly. Sounds like the beginnings of a train wreck


----------



## Kara Hall (Nov 2, 2017)

Rockenroller said:


> I applaud your patience Russ, I myself would have been less congenial. I have serious doubts as to weather you can direct this person. I would have referred her to a small engine repair shop where she could have the machine picked up, inspected, repairs estimated & serviced properly. Sounds like the beginnings of a train wreck


----------



## Kara Hall (Nov 2, 2017)

I don't feel it was necessary to say anything?


----------



## Kara Hall (Nov 2, 2017)

willys55 said:


> there is no lever or rod to disengage the tractor to go into reverse, machine is equipped with automatic pressure release vavles that allow the machine to be moved, but with difficulty. Double check that the brake pedal is not all the way down, and double check that the PTO lever/button is off. will not start or make a sound if the pto is on and no one is sitting on the seat.


----------



## Kara Hall (Nov 2, 2017)

I haven't had a chance to update on what I've found. I will as soon as i have more answers. I appreciate the constructive advice I've been given. I realize looking back at my previous posts there are MANY typos. I was fighting with my phone and need to wear glasses apparently. If I had the money to take this to be repaired I might have Considered it. I simply wanted to let you know I am working on things behind.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

hang in there, we are here when you have an update, I'll keep an eye peeled.


----------



## Rockenroller (Sep 25, 2014)

Kara Hall said:


> I don't feel it was necessary to say anything?


I agree... it wasn’t helpful. 
Like Willy mentioned, safety solenoids will not let battery power flow to ignition switch if they are not engaged. They can be located under the seat, (so you have to sit on the machine to start it), if it is a hydrostatic drive, centralize the control to neutral. #3 Press on the brake.#4 like Willy said, ensure the mower/tiller (pt0) control is in the off position.Your next issue will likely be bad gas, drain tank & carb. I’m not sure how finicky Koehler carbs are prone to gumming up, but chances are good the jets could be plugged, make sure you use a healthy dose of gasoline stabilizer fluid when you refill your gas tank.


----------



## butchfig8 (Mar 29, 2007)

Jmp all the interlock, apply bat pwr to arm pole on starter-generator
http://isavetractors.com/articles-1...tractors-with-a-delco-remy-starter-generator/


----------



## Rockenroller (Sep 25, 2014)

Exactly


----------

